# [glibc] emerge qui boucle [résolu]

## donald7

bonjour

j'ai fait un emerge -aDNtuv world qui apparemment tourne en boucle sur un emerge glibc. 

l'emerge dure depuis plus de trois heures, ce qui me semble anormalement long et je vois revenir les mêmes lignes régulierement

ca arrive d'avoir des installations qui tournent en rond pour rien ?

ci apres une copie d'ecran prise a la volée

donald

```
     i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -Wall -Winline -Wwrite-strings -fmerge-all-constants -fno-strict-aliasing -march=i686 -pipe -Wstrict-prototypes -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2     -Iinclude  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl -Isysdeps/i386/elf -Inptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/i686 -Inptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -Isysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -Inptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -Inptl/sysdeps/pthread -Isysdeps/pthread -Iports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -Isysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -Isysdeps/gnu -Isysdeps/unix/common -Isysdeps/unix/mman -Isysdeps/unix/inet -Iports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -Isysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -Inptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv -Iports/sysdeps/unix/sysv -Isysdeps/unix/sysv -Isysdeps/unix/i386 -Inptl/sysdeps/unix -Iports/sysdeps/unix -Isysdeps/unix -Isysdeps/posix -Isysdeps/i386/i686/fpu -Inptl/sysdeps/i386/i686 -Isysdeps/i386/i686 -Isysdeps/i386/i486 -Inptl/sysdeps/i386/i486 -Isysdeps/i386/fpu -Inptl/sysdeps/i386 -Isysdeps/i386 -Isysdeps/wordsize-32 -Isysdeps/ieee754/ldbl-96 -Isysdeps/ieee754/dbl-64 -Isysdeps/ieee754/flt-32 -Isysdeps/ieee754 -Isysdeps/generic/elf -Isysdeps/generic -Inptl -Iports   -Ilibio -I. -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include-fixed -isystem /usr/include -D_LIBC_REENTRANT -include include/libc-symbols.h        -E -DASSEMBLER tls.make.c \

               -MD -MP -MT '$(common-objpfx)tls.make' -MF /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/tls.make.dT \

         | sed -n '/@@@/{s/@@@[  ]*\(.*\)@@@/\1/;s/[     ]*$//p;}'; \

         echo 'common-generated += tls.make'; \

         sed -e 's@ /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2\.6\.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/@ $(common-objpfx)@g' -e 's@^/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2\.6\.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/@$(common-objpfx)@g' -e 's@  *\([^      \/$][^  \]*\)@ $(..)\1@g' -e 's@^\([^   \/$][^  \]*\)@$(..)\1@g' /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/tls.make.dT; \

         rm -f /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/tls.make.dT) > /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/tls.makeT

mv -f /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/tls.makeT /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/tls.make

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/glibc-2.6.1'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/glibc-2.6.1'

make[1]: Warning: File `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include/stddef.h' has modification time 5.2e+07 s in the future

rm -f /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/tls.makeT /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/tls.make.dT

(echo '# Generated from tls.make.c by Makerules.'; \

         i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99  -O2 -Wall -Winline -Wwrite-strings -fmerge-all-constants -fno-strict-aliasing -march=i686 -pipe -Wstrict-prototypes -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2     -Iinclude  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl -Isysdeps/i386/elf -Inptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386/i686 -Inptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -Isysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/i386 -Inptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -Inptl/sysdeps/pthread -Isysdeps/pthread -Iports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -Isysdeps/unix/sysv/linux -Isysdeps/gnu -Isysdeps/unix/common -Isysdeps/unix/mman -Isysdeps/unix/inet -Iports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -Isysdeps/unix/sysv/i386 -Inptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv -Iports/sysdeps/unix/sysv -Isysdeps/unix/sysv -Isysdeps/unix/i386 -Inptl/sysdeps/unix -Iports/sysdeps/unix -Isysdeps/unix -Isysdeps/posix -Isysdeps/i386/i686/fpu -Inptl/sysdeps/i386/i686 -Isysdeps/i386/i686 -Isysdeps/i386/i486 -Inptl/sysdeps/i386/i486 -Isysdeps/i386/fpu -Inptl/sysdeps/i386 -Isysdeps/i386 -Isysdeps/wordsize-32 -Isysdeps/ieee754/ldbl-96 -Isysdeps/ieee754/dbl-64 -Isysdeps/ieee754/flt-32 -Isysdeps/ieee754 -Isysdeps/generic/elf -Isysdeps/generic -Inptl -Iports   -Ilibio -I. -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include-fixed -isystem /usr/include -D_LIBC_REENTRANT -include include/libc-symbols.h        -E -DASSEMBLER tls.make.c \

               -MD -MP -MT '$(common-objpfx)tls.make' -MF /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/tls.make.dT \

         | sed -n '/@@@/{s/@@@[  ]*\(.*\)@@@/\1/;s/[     ]*$//p;}'; \

         echo 'common-generated += tls.make'; \

         sed -e 's@ /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2\.6\.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/@ $(common-objpfx)@g' -e 's@^/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2\.6\.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/@$(common-objpfx)@g' -e 's@  *\([^      \/$][^  \]*\)@ $(..)\1@g' -e 's@^\([^   \/$][^  \]*\)@$(..)\1@g' /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/tls.make.dT; \

         rm -f /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/tls.make.dT) > /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/tls.makeT

mv -f /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/tls.makeT /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/tls.make

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/glibc-2.6.1'

```

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Est-ce que l'heure système a changé (ntpd par exemple) ?

----------

## Enlight

Hello,

Alors d'une la glibc c'est surement le plus gros morceau (gnome c'est pas un seul morceau hein  :Wink:  ) et de deux il est plus que commun d'avoir sur son pc plusieures versions de la glibc, ce qui explique probablement ton sentiment d'emerger en boucle.

Les exemple que j'ai en tête vite fait, sont :

1) avoir une version 64 et une version 32 bits

2) parmis les versions 32 bits, avoir une version avec et sans frame pointer lorsque l'on a souhaité avoir un version sans.

donc a priori ça nous ferait déjà 3 versions différentes potentiellement installées sur un même système.

edit : ah j'oubliais, se ballader dans un répertoire, en ressortir et y revenir, c'est assez commun, même pour une même instance de make.

----------

## donald7

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Est-ce que l'heure système a changé (ntpd par exemple) ?

 

non l'heure n'a pas changé

----------

## donald7

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> Alors d'une la glibc c'est surement le plus gros morceau (gnome c'est pas un seul morceau hein  ) et de deux il est plus que commun d'avoir sur son pc plusieures versions de la glibc, ce qui explique probablement ton sentiment d'emerger en boucle.
> 
> Les exemple que j'ai en tête vite fait, sont :
> ...

 

bon, je veux bien etre patient, mais au bout de 10 heures ca devrait d'arreter non ?

----------

## struddel

Je viens de faire un emerge -uDN world et glibc a mis 25 min à compiler.

Pour info j'ai ça en glibc :

Installed versions:  Version: 2.6.1(2.2)

J'ai compilé avec un dual core 2.4 Ghz en 32 bits.

Voilà, juste pour la comparaison si ça peut t'aider.

----------

## donald7

en fait j'ai eu il y a quelque mois un probleme de date systeme (avancée de 2 ans je crois) et depuis j'ai des fichiers avec des dates dans le futur

je me demande si mon probleme ne vient pas de là

voici un extrait des messages d'emerge

```
make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/glibc-2.6.1'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/work/glibc-2.6.1'

make[1]: Warning: File `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include/stddef.h' has modification time 5.2e+07 s in the future

```

que faire ?

PS: j'ai relancé un emerge glibc qui tourne depuis 4h sur un pentium 4 à 2 ghz. ce devrait etre terminé depuis longtemps, non ?

donald

----------

## geekounet

Ré-emerge les linux-headers, t'auras les headers avec la bonne date.  :Smile: 

----------

## donald7

le fichier /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include/stddef.h a une date en 2010 et apparait dans les messages de emerge de glibc

il fait partie de linux-headers ?

donald

----------

## geekounet

Ha oups, nan il vient de GCC celui là, donc faut plutôt que tu ré-emerge gcc  :Smile: 

----------

## struddel

J'ai lancé l'emerge de glibc à 18h30 sur un autre PC avec un pentium III 600 Mhz cette fois (mais avec un distcc sur mon dual core), ça s'est fini après 1h sans soucis.

Wala pour les références si t'as besoin.

----------

## donald7

j'ai fait un re-emerge gcc, ce qui a corrigé les dates de modifications de fichiers erronées

mon emerge gibc est en cours depuis 30 mn mais ca se présente bien.  je suis optimiste

----------

## donald7

ca y est   :Very Happy: 

le re-emerge de gcc était la bonne solution à mon problème et j'ai pu terminer mon emerge -aDNtuv world 

merci   :Smile: 

donald

----------

## ghoti

(résolu) ?   :Razz: 

----------

